# What's HOT!!!! (A New DirecTV Interactive Feature)



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A new feature went Live today (5/31/2006)...

What's HOT 

I tested this on my R15, and I 99% sure it will work on the D11 recievers ( I still have to fire mine up).

Goto to one of the MIX channels (102 for example)
In a few moments you will be given the opportunity to hit your RED button on your remote.

This will bring you to the What's HOT Active Content.
From there you will see what are the Popular shows in your timezone, that are currently on.

There are several categories... Kids, Sports, Movies, .....

Pretty slick... So if you are looking for something to watch... check out What's Hot


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Remember that only the R15, D10, and D11 can access this feature and it's not available on the Kid's Mix.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The H20 is scheduled to get interactivity in an upcomming software release.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Pretty interesting. Where is D* getting the information from? Is it coming from people who have receivers connected to phone lines?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

ansky said:


> Pretty interesting. Where is D* getting the information from? Is it coming from people who have receivers connected to phone lines?


Yes, it's a feature of VideoGuard called NDS AMS. You can see more info here.

http://nds.com/conditional_access/audience_measurement.html


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> Yes, it's a feature of VideoGuard called NDS AMS. You can see more info here.
> 
> http://nds.com/conditional_access/audience_measurement.html


I don't thing you answered the question. Where is NDS getting this information? Phone line or some other method?

As an aside, are you the NDS National Poster Child?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I don't thing you answered the question. Where is NDS getting this information? Phone line or some other method?
> 
> As an aside, are you the NDS National Poster Child?


I don't know, but the way I read it the Access Card is sending the information to DirecTV like it sends your PPV information. That means there would need to be a phone line.

And I guess I am NDS's poster child. NDS is so closely related to DirecTV, you can't help but bring them up in most conversations.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

And you can tell DirecTV is still getting the bugs out of this program. The News Mix is really crazy now.


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the new interactive feature


----------



## Sexxxychibabe (May 20, 2006)

This is a cool feature. Everday i am liking the R15 more and more


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Definately a nice feature, now if they can only fix the losing of the zip code during a power interuption.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ansky said:


> Pretty interesting. Where is D* getting the information from? Is it coming from people who have receivers connected to phone lines?


If you go to DirecTv.com and log in, go to "update profile" there is this....

Viewing Data Collection
DIRECTV collects anonymous information about viewing choices from all customers unless they request that we block their receivers. You may change your viewing data collection preference below. Please allow two weeks for the change to take effect.

Anonymous Data Collection 
Your receivers collect information about viewing habits, but the information is not tied to your account. 
Allow Data Collection 
Your receivers collect personally identifiable information about viewing habits. 
Do Not Allow Data Collection 
Your receivers do not collect information about viewing habits.

and you can check which option you want default is do not allow.....


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> If you go to DirecTv.com and log in, go to "update profile" there is this....
> 
> Viewing Data Collection
> DIRECTV collects anonymous information about viewing choices from all customers unless they request that we block their receivers. You may change your viewing data collection preference below. Please allow two weeks for the change to take effect.
> ...


We know this.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> We know this.


 sorry...... :sure:


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

But even if your receiver is collecting information, there is no way for that information to be sent back to D* if you're not connected to a phone line, right?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ansky said:


> But even if your receiver is collecting information, there is no way for that information to be sent back to D* if you're not connected to a phone line, right?


 I don't think so But when I dis a system test on my R15 there was some lnb out option I think.... don't remeber exactly what it said but it seemed odd, I don't think our dishes can act a 2 way communications but maybe one in the future will.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Xram said:


> Definately a nice feature, now if they can only fix the losing of the zip code during a power interuption.


Excellent feature.If resetting the zipcode bothers you install a UPS and that will take care of the problem.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Am I the only one who's having problems with it?? Everytime I try it, it comes up with a list of programs for my time zone, but then quickly changes to "Data Temporarily Unavailable" when I try selecting the program or scrolling through the shows/tabs....not really a useful feature unless it WORKS....which it currently is NOT on my R15-300.

UPDATE: It worked for a about 5 minutes on my R15-300....but works flawlessly on my D11...VERY nice. Hope they can work out the kinks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

syphix said:


> Am I the only one who's having problems with it?? Everytime I try it, it comes up with a list of programs for my time zone, but then quickly changes to "Data Temporarily Unavailable" when I try selecting the program or scrolling through the shows/tabs....not really a useful feature unless it WORKS....which it currently is NOT on my R15-300.


Yesterday, I did't have any problems with it.

But today, I am (well at least on my D10 reciever I am)

Same exact symptoms. My guess is that they are tweaking it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> Excellent feature.If resetting the zipcode bothers you install a UPS and that will take care of the problem.


Oh BS. Are you saying you should pay for a UPS for your free DVR to make it work properly?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Regardless of Zip Code...

Every DVR should be on a UPS... a simple $20 investiment goes a long way when it comes to any DVR...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Oh BS. Are you saying you should pay for a UPS for your free DVR to make it work properly?


Only if it bothers him so bad he wants to fix it himself,or he can wait I guess.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Regardless of Zip Code...
> 
> Every DVR should be on a UPS... a simple $20 investiment goes a long way when it comes to any DVR...


I disagree Earl. One needs to make a UPS decision based on their local power source. Back in Michigan, with Consumers Power I had tons of problems. Here in Scottsdale and in Chandler I have no power problems. I don't see the need for a UPS.

But aside from my (or any customers) power situation, a DVR should have the capability to recover from a power loss and not "require" a UPS. My DTivos can loose power and that doesn't screw them up.

Additionally, does DTV make sure every DVR they install is connected to a UPS just as they do a phone line? No they don't. If you're (DTV) is designing a new, advanced technology DVR, then don't use some lame filesystem that gets munged up when it looses power.

Finally, many times, here in this forum, the answer to many members problems is to pull the plug. That defeats any UPS installed. This is a design problem. No DVR should be designed to require a UPS. If it is, then a UPS should have been designed into the unit.

Earl, no, every DVR doesn't have to be on a UPS. Only poorly designed DVRs.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> Only if it bothers him so bad he wants to fix it himself,or he can wait I guess.


I guess you missed my point. Your zip code is lost when you loose power or when you reset your unit. Since the R15 regularly requires a reset, a UPS will not help. How about storing the customer's zip code on the hard drive. Cripe, there's a 160GB HD of which only 100GB is used. How about grabbing 5 bytes and storing that info? Seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I guess you missed my point. Your zip code is lost when you loose power or when you reset your unit. Since the R15 regularly requires a reset, a UPS will not help. How about storing the customer's zip code on the hard drive. Cripe, there's a 160GB HD of which only 100GB is used. How about grabbing 5 bytes and storing that info? Seems pretty simple to me.


What about the non DVR standard recievers that have this same exact problem and this same exact feature. They don't have hard drives to "save" the zip code.

And anyways, the way NDS made [email protected]


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I guess you missed my point. Your zip code is lost when you loose power or when you reset your unit. Since the R15 regularly requires a reset, a UPS will not help. How about storing the customer's zip code on the hard drive. Cripe, there's a 160GB HD of which only 100GB is used. How about grabbing 5 bytes and storing that info? Seems pretty simple to me.


Yea I'm sorry wolfie I have the D-11 which I'm very happy with and I did miss your
point.We hardly ever lose power and when we do it's no big deal to me to fix it.Let's face it after being with the DP301 for over four years,Direct's D-11 makes
me glad I switched plus the extra channels I get for the same price.

It seems after reading posts that DVRs no matter which company can become a
pain.


----------



## unsub (Dec 27, 2004)

I also hate the fact I have to keep entering the zip code to get local weather on Active. I find that the D-10, R-15 and most receivers re-boot every week or 2 even if there is NO power failure at all. Very annoying. Wink was a far better service, and the weather on Wink was from the Weather Channel, and you NEVER had to re-enter the zip code.Active weather isnt very informative anyway, pretty much a waste.Wink weather from the Weather Channel even provided your local UV index and local weather conditions and gave the time/date the readings were taken, just like weather web sites. As far as the new WHATS HOT feature, it does look good, very responsive feature, but I wont have very much use for it , and have no use for the mix channels either.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

unsub said:


> I also hate the fact I have to keep entering the zip code to get local weather on Active. I find that the D-10, R-15 and most receivers re-boot every week or 2 even if there is NO power failure at all. Very annoying. Wink was far better service, and the weather on Wink was from the Weather Channel, and you NEVER had to re-enter the zip code.Active weather isnt very informative anyway, pretty much a waste.Wink weather from the Weather Channel even gave you the UV index. As far as the new WHATS HOT feature, it does look good, very responsive feature, but I wont have very much use for it , and have no use for the mix channels either.


The News Mix channel is great when you want to look at news and there is nothing else to watch.

The Sports Mix channel is good if you really want the best sports coverage in one place (but you kind of have to be into sports).

And the Kids Mix channel is good if you have a kid. 'Nuff said.

And I use the new feature all of the time (we'll see how much I use it in a month), mainly for seeing what people watch (Sportscenter) and finding things when to watch when I'm bored.

And about Wink (which isn't wasn't as good as DirecTV/NDS's services), I kind of think that DirecTV went NDS and never looked back.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*DIRECTV Shows America "What's Hot!'' with New, Interactive Application That
Gives Viewers Instant Visibility to the Most Popular Programs at Any Given Time *

EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--June 1, 2006--

DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading digital television service provider, launched "What's Hot!" this week, the first-of-its-kind interactive application that allows viewers to instantly access a list of the top ten most popular programs on DIRECTV in real time, any time of day or night. "What's Hot!" is available, starting today, on DIRECTV News Mix (Channel 102) and DIRECTV Sports Mix (Channel 104).

With the new service, DIRECTV customers will have a fun and entertaining way to access a list of the most popular programming in their area, whether it be sports, news, movies, local channels or national programming. The instant results are aggregated from a universe of fellow DIRECTV customers, who are more than 15.4 million strong and counting.

"Never again will DIRECTV viewers miss the most-talked-about shows because they will always know what they are thanks to `What's Hot!,'" said Eric Shanks, executive vice president, DIRECTV Entertainment. "No other satellite or cable provider delivers this unique service, so we're proud to be the first to offer this exclusive access to our customers."

In addition to providing a tool for viewers to see "What's Hot!," the anonymous information will also be used by DIRECTV to determine which services are most popular to its customers to help make programming choices in the future.

www.directv.com


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I wonder how they will advertise it.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> I wonder how they will advertise it.


DirecTv: Watching what you watch.......

Another great feature brought to you by your friends and neighbors at the NSA.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This will bring you to the What's HOT Active Content.
> From there you will see what are the Popular shows in your timezone, that are currently on.


I dont have the required receiver but am very interested in the technology. How in the world, even if i have my phone line plugged in 24/7, can they possibly give me the knowledge of what people are watching now? Unless it's on the phone continously!!!

If it's 10pm thursday, how can it know that ER is really on and windfall isn't? Or that this weeks ep of XYZ was replaced by ABC? Are the tivos calling in every 5 minutes?

And if the answer is: it tells you what people watched last week at this time on this station...then it's pretty useless if there are ever show changes. Which we all know there are even during the tv season.

And you can't pick on me for being too picky. They are the ones advertising ACTIVE content. I think even the non computer techies would think active content means live up to the minute info right? Not a week old info. 

I have no problem with new toys, i just think it's money spend needlessly on something that doesn't appear to be even functioning as you would expect.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> Yea I'm sorry wolfie I have the D-11 which I'm very happy with and I did miss your
> point.We hardly ever lose power and when we do it's no big deal to me to fix it.Let's face it after being with the DP301 for over four years,Direct's D-11 makes
> me glad I switched plus the extra channels I get for the same price.
> 
> ...


Obviously. Many of us with the R15 find the need to reset that unit every few days due to buggy software. I stopped reentering my zip code long ago.

Now, since my zip code is stored in the setup information for dish alignment, why can't the DTV/NDS software developers access that info as opposed to forcing the customer to reenter that info every time the unit is reset. Just go into Setup -> Satellite and my zip code is displayed. That data is kept between power cycles and resets.

Which, BTW, I just turned my R15 on for the day and there's no response. It won't come out of standby mode. Probably hung sometime overnight.

Hon69, how many times have you turned on your D11 only to have nothing happen? Well it happens with the R15 quite often.

As I'm writing this I have RESET my R15 twice with no response. Now I'll pull the plug (oh, so much for having a UPS connected to it) to see if that helps.

Ah, seems to be coming up now.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Nick said:


> *DIRECTV Shows America "What's Hot!'' with New, Interactive Application That
> Gives Viewers Instant Visibility to the Most Popular Programs at Any Given Time *
> 
> EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--June 1, 2006--
> ...


See, I would like to know how DTV is determining what viewers are watching? The only up-link from a receiver is a phone line. Many folks don't have a phone line attached and even if they do, how often is the receiver dialing back to DTV to tell them I just stopped watching General Hospital and started watching Charmed?

Personally I think this is all bogus. They don't have the technology to pull this information REAL TIME. Plus, I doubt any info they are getting come from older style receivers. So even if they have some magic chip inside their new receivers, it's still not indicative of all DTV subscribers. Do DTivo units report this? What about very old Samsung and RCA receivers? What about DVRs that are recording shows. Are they counted?

My gut feeling on this is that it's marketing/media BS. Someone will ask these questions and DTV will have to admit they really don't know.

Just for example, right now, under news, it's showing the following shows in order of viewship.

FOX News: The Big Story with John Gibson
CNN: The Situation Room
BET: Rap City
CNN: Headline News
TWC: Afternoon Outlook
DTV: Primer Impacto (Channel 402 on Univision)
CourtTV: Catherine Crier Live
MSNBC Hardball with Chris Matthews

So more folks are watching BET (News?) than Headline News? Oh, and suprise that FOX News was #1. :sure:

Oh, also, for the DTV/NDS R15 developer folks, once you go into and out of the What's HOT!!! screen via the RED button few times, it stops working. I just went in and out a few times, using the RED button to go back works fine, but pressing the EXIT button takes you back to the mix screen but the RED button doesn't work any more. You must channel up/down to get the RED button to work again. Come on guys, BETA testing??? :eek2:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

newsposter said:


> And if the answer is: it tells you what people watched last week at this time on this station...then it's pretty useless if there are ever show changes. Which we all know there are even during the tv season.


Oh, it's "suppose" to be real time. I've watch it and see shows move up and down the list every minute or so. Guess DTV has much better spying equipment than the NSA.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> What about the non DVR standard recievers that have this same exact problem and this same exact feature. They don't have hard drives to "save" the zip code.


Stuff like this should be stored on the "card".


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Wolfpack:
I started my sub with D*on March 20,2006.So haven't had the D-11 very long I am
however very impressed with the receiver.So far no BSOD which I was accustomed
to with the DP301.If I ever want to record anything which is rare I use a VCR it may be old school but it works like clockwork not Dishnotwork.As I said before I can see where DVRs can be a pain no matter which company provides it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> Wolfpack:
> I started my sub with D*on March 20,2006.So haven't had the D-11 very long I am
> however very impressed with the receiver.So far no BSOD which I was accustomed
> to with the DP301.If I ever want to record anything which is rare I use a VCR it may be old school but it works like clockwork not Dishnotwork.As I said before I can see where DVRs can be a pain no matter which company provides it.


Well the real gotcah (or got us) was when DTV abandoned the Tivo DVR platform (which was running just fine for all of us) in favor of their "new technology" which all I can figure means resetting the unit every few days. 

I think it's a vicious circle. The R15 hangs due to bugs in the software. Bugs that shouldn't have been allowed to hit the streets. Then a reset or power cycle is required which mungs up the filesystem. Which in turn causes more flaky software, requiring more resets further munging up the filesystem. Eventually, when someone is resetting their unit multiple times a day or every day, they do a format and everything works fine for a while. Unfortunately they also loose all of their recorded shows.

If a receiver/DVR works properly, I don't believe a UPS is needed unless you live in a power problem area. When a DVR works like the R15 I also don't think a UPS is needed as I end up resetting/power cycling the unit much more often than we have power problems here. Further more I don't think a UPS should be needed simply to overcome the poor original design of the unit so as not to save important pieces of information. You still loose that information when resetting a unit.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Let's hope Directv reads your words and makes a change for the better.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> Let's hope Directv reads your words and makes a change for the better.


Ha, sure! :sure:


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

With 15 million subscribers, D* has receivers caling in every day. Now if they stagger those call-ins around the clock, they have a pretty decent sampling of what people are watching at any one moment. They don't need 15 million inputs every minute-just a few thousand can give you trends that are reasonably accurate, as least as accurate as any CNN/NYTimes/Newsweek/Gallup/USAToday/Harris/Zogby/OpinionDynamics/ETC poll.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Oh, also, for the DTV/NDS R15 developer folks, once you go into and out of the What's HOT!!! screen via the RED button few times, it stops working. I just went in and out a few times, using the RED button to go back works fine, but pressing the EXIT button takes you back to the mix screen but the RED button doesn't work any more. You must channel up/down to get the RED button to work again. Come on guys, BETA testing??? :eek2:


DON'T PRESS THE EXIT BUTTON!!!!!!!!

That is not DirecTV's fault. When you press the exit button, you basically exit out/turn off the application. That's why when you are on the Active screen and press the exit button you get back to live TV. NOT DIRECTV'S FAULT! THAT IS HOW IT WAS MADE!


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Newshawk said:


> With 15 million subscribers, D* has receivers caling in every day. Now if they stagger those call-ins around the clock, they have a pretty decent sampling of what people are watching at any one moment. They don't need 15 million inputs every minute-just a few thousand can give you trends that are reasonably accurate, as least as accurate as any CNN/NYTimes/Newsweek/Gallup/USAToday/Harris/Zogby/OpinionDynamics/ETC poll.


Good explaination, because you know NDS doesn't give you one.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Obviously. Many of us with the R15 find the need to reset that unit every few days due to buggy software. I stopped reentering my zip code long ago.
> 
> Now, since my zip code is stored in the setup information for dish alignment, why can't the DTV/NDS software developers access that info as opposed to forcing the customer to reenter that info every time the unit is reset. Just go into Setup -> Satellite and my zip code is displayed. That data is kept between power cycles and resets.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, he's only had his D11 since March. I know with my D10, the darn thing hangs all the time. My sister's television didn't even have a picture on it and she couldn't turn her D10 off. Had to do a red button reset.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> DON'T PRESS THE EXIT BUTTON!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is not DirecTV's fault. When you press the exit button, you basically exit out/turn off the application. That's why when you are on the Active screen and press the exit button you get back to live TV. NOT DIRECTV'S FAULT! THAT IS HOW IT WAS MADE!


Let's follow that logic. I tune to channel 101 and then the message on the bottom of the screen tells me to press the RED button for What's HOT!!!!. I press the button and go into what's hot. I then press EXIT and go to live TV, which is still channel 101. I should then see the message telling me to press the RED button for What's HOT!!! and I should be able to do that. But that doesn't work. It's a bug.

EDIT: Opps channel 102.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Let's follow that logic. I tune to channel 101 and then the message on the bottom of the screen tells me to press the RED button for What's HOT!!!!. I press the button and go into what's hot. I then press EXIT and go to live TV, which is still channel 101. I should then see the message telling me to press the RED button for What's HOT!!! and I should be able to do that. But that doesn't work. It's a bug.


Anyway, IT TELLS YOU ON THE BOTTOM OF THE SCREEN TO PRESS THE RED BUTTON TO EXIT!

It's not DirecTV's fault that people don't follow instructions. NOT A BUG! A FEATURE! (We've all heard that a lot)


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> Anyway, IT TELLS YOU ON THE BOTTOM OF THE SCREEN TO PRESS THE RED BUTTON TO EXIT!
> 
> It's not DirecTV's fault that people don't follow instructions. NOT A BUG! A FEATURE! (We've all heard that a lot)


Spoken like a true developer. Users/customers always follow directions don't they? :nono: One of the first steps in any quality testing process is to try anything and everything a user/customer can come up with. You know, like entering character data into a numeric field.

Using the excuse "you're not suppose to do that" doesn't make users/customers happy and still creates a call to the help desk/customer service desk. End result: sloppy code causes pain for the user/customer and more work for the help desk.

Pressing EXIT while tuned to an Active Channel should not cause the channel to become non-active.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Spoken like a true developer. Users/customers always follow directions don't they? :nono: One of the first steps in any quality testing process is to try anything and everything a user/customer can come up with. You know, like entering character data into a numeric field.
> 
> Using the excuse "you're not suppose to do that" doesn't make users/customers happy and still creates a call to the help desk/customer service desk. End result: sloppy code causes pain for the user/customer and more work for the help desk.
> 
> Pressing EXIT while tuned to an Active Channel should not cause the channel to become non-active.


Using your logic, if we pressed the Active button, the only way to get out of the menu is by turning off the reciever, because the exit button wouldn't work. I think the way NDS made [email protected], your way wouldn't quite work.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> Using your logic, if we pressed the Active button, the only way to get out of the menu is by turning off the reciever, because the exit button wouldn't work. I think the way NDS made [email protected], your way wouldn't quite work.


I have no idea what you're talking about. If you press ACTIVE, you can then press MENU, GUIDE, LIST or EXIT to go to the menu, guide, MYVOD or live tv.

To quote the R15 Manual, "EXIT - Exits any menu and returns to last channel viewed". So it returns to 102 as it should except the Active features of that channel are disabled. The manual doesn't say anything about the EXIT button exiting an application.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. If you press ACTIVE, you can then press MENU, GUIDE, LIST or EXIT to go to the menu, guide, MYVOD or live tv.
> 
> To quote the R15 Manual, "EXIT - Exits any menu and returns to last channel viewed". So it returns to 102 as it should except the Active features of that channel are disabled. The manual doesn't say anything about the EXIT button exiting an application.


I wouldn't use the manual as a resource during an arguement. The manual isn't exactly "resourceful."


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Well how can I argue with that logic?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> Unfortunately, he's only had his D11 since March. I know with my D10, the darn thing hangs all the time. My sister's television didn't even have a picture on it and she couldn't turn her D10 off. Had to do a red button reset.


Why don't you replace your D-10?.Just wanted to know if my D-11 was doing that
it would be history.I didn't put up with it with Dishnotwork I surely won't put up with it with Directv.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> Why don't you replace your D-10?.Just wanted to know if my D-11 was doing that
> it would be history.I didn't put up with it with Dishnotwork I surely won't put up with it with Directv.


Because I could fix it with a red button reset?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Well how can I argue with that logic?


Exactly! 

But is the manual really that informative? Anyways, it has to say in the manual that when you press the exit button it turns off the interactive? Okay then...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> Because I could fix it with a red button reset?


Ok thank you.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

this is certainly more technology than I thought. To be able to differentiate that someone is watching vs just left a channel on or is tivoing for later vs watching live is amazing.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

i don't see anyone wathing the baby channel :lol:


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Regardless of Zip Code...
> 
> Every DVR should be on a UPS... a simple $20 investiment goes a long way when it comes to any DVR...


I have to agree. I have a $20 one on my HDVR2. I'm sure it has saved my unit from spikes and those quickie half second power outages.

I love my little DVR  I have to take care of it :lol:


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i love this new feature. D* is slowly making there active better and better but just like somone else said i miss the old wink interactive feature. pressing i on espn and checking the score w/o having to wait for the bottom line was fun. 

but this is something. do you think D* will ever have VOD or interactive service on cnn like E* does??


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

They might have that probably when E* changes their weather to go by zipcodes
and give their receivers the ability to call up full color weather maps.Just like you can do with D*receivers I myself hope that D* doesn't copy E* but come up with
original stuff like What's Hot!.If you like E* receivers there's only one way to get
them.After over 4 years with E* I'll take D* anytime.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> They might have that probably when E* changes their weather to go by zipcodes
> and give their receivers the ability to call up full color weather maps.Just like you can do with D*receivers I myself hope that D* doesn't copy E* but come up with
> original stuff like What's Hot!.If you like E* receivers there's only one way to get
> them.After over 4 years with E* I'll take D* anytime.


A good portion of E*'s current interactive stuff is almost identical to the old D* interactive (Wink) service, and still moves just about as slow. D* used to have ESPN interactive, an interactive news service (I think it was CNN, but that was so long ago), but dropped them. Now E* uses OpenTV (a renamed Wink) for their interactive service.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yep, all of DirecTV's interactive now comes through NDS with [email protected] I believe DirecTV plans to make Fox News interactive (shocker )


----------

